# keeping uromastyx together ???



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

Can I house uromastyx together ?

ive had my ocellated uromastyx for a while now, its a male, he used to be homed when he was born with his sister with was agressive towards him,..... but the sister turned out to be a brother,....

which is more uinderstandable to why there didnt get on,... im goin to the docaster show soon and would love to get another uro if available... 

i have a 4 and a half foot viv, its about 2 ft high and the sides are about 2/ 2 1/2 foot.... i was wondering if i can put another uromastyx in there ? 

my common sence says it would have to be a female of course,.... and a ocellated,... maybe a mali ? 

(of course something like an egyptiain would be out of the question) 


any help here ?


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi the jury is out on wheather u can keep uros together but general consenis is no, however I do keep an occolated boy and two girls togeather in a very large viv without problem, but the girls are sisters and the boy was introduced later. I would never put a pair of eyptain togeather as u would need a massive viv to allow personal space, place it's impossible to sex them really.
You must never mix breeds togeather as this will end in a mess.
And if u do have them togeather u must keep a really close eye out for bullying as it's often decrete and hard to spot.


----------



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

thanx, before i wrote this i did have a little look around the internet to see, alot of people say its a big no and a few have said that there house them together with no problem. i think ill wait a while until i can also afford a new viv, thanx. 

any idea how big the viv would need to be to house 1 egyptian ?


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

At the mo mines in a 4ft but up grading next month to a 6ft as his 2ft ish and then up again to a 7ft ish


----------



## liamh1991 (Dec 29, 2009)

I keep my 2 ocellated's together I bought them as a pair there were 5 in the viv at the shop. They are juvis obviously and so I can't sex them yet, at the moment all is well and good, they have had one disagreement when they both snagged the same cricket at the same time lol. But if they get older and I have to I'm prepared to separate them, only time will tell. Personally is rather buy 2 that have already been housed together than add one at a later date. I'd be worried about the old one getting territorial over the new one


----------



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

thanx, think ill skip getting another uro, it doesnt seem fair to experiment and see if there get along or not. maybe buy an extra tank when i have abit of extra money. or maybe jst an eygptian uro, although i didnt expect them to grow so big. 

thanx


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

kitty_lea said:


> thanx, think ill skip getting another uro, it doesnt seem fair to experiment and see if there get along or not. maybe buy an extra tank when i have abit of extra money. or maybe jst an eygptian uro, although i didnt expect them to grow so big.
> 
> thanx


Max size for an eygptian uro 3ft dependant on sub species. Care and feeding.


----------

